
WhatsApp Hacked - vinayakkulkarni
https:&#x2F;&#x2F;twitter.com&#x2F;search?f=tweets&amp;vertical=default&amp;q=WhatsApp%20hacked&amp;src=typd<p>Everyone seems unsure and lots of confusion among the people.<p>We live in a world where 1 minute of downtime is unbearable for people.<p>Wonder how long this will last!<p>&#x2F;edit:<p>TNW Link : https:&#x2F;&#x2F;thenextweb.com&#x2F;2017&#x2F;05&#x2F;03&#x2F;whatsapp-is-down&#x2F;#.tnw_GxxgHcdX
======
vinayakkulkarni
[https://translate.google.com/translate?sl=auto&tl=en&js=y&pr...](https://translate.google.com/translate?sl=auto&tl=en&js=y&prev=_t&hl=en&ie=UTF-8&u=http%3A%2F%2Fwww.technoblitz.it%2Fwhatsapp-
down%2F&edit-text=)

